# sad day



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

today i am dismantling my first tank and fish tank . , to boot my breeding angel died . not sure if it was the male or the female ...
does anyone want a full size black ghost knife ,let me know 
tom


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Petar (Dec 2, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about that...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*thanks*

no worries gang , thanks alot , not sure how i am gonna tell the wife .
i just chkd the water
a-.25
no2-0
ph-6.6 - this one is odd as usually my tank is at about 7.6
no3-0


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

sorry to hear.

how big is the knife?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

That IS sad...sorry to hear bud.

That's a pretty big drop in ph. When's the last time you checked?

Also, in another thread. Wilson mentioned how winter can effect the ph level due to higher concentrations of co2 in the house.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*knife*

teh knife is about 12 in . beutiful finnage . riceburner
yes its been a while ,, have been doing reg water changes a little bit extended thru the holiday seasoning thos . but my ph has never been that low , should i do a water change to see if i can get it back up .
thanks 
tom


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

a good WC never hurts.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that Tom


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

it could be a natural death from old age, my condolences on their death.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*angels*

no worries thanks again , it could of been i think the pair were about 2 years old maybe older .


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*water*

i tested my water today 
a- .25
no3 0-5.0 closer to the yellow
ph- 7.0
no2- 0 
i will do another water change when i get home and chk again 
thanks again gang for all your help
tom


----------

